# Tips und Tricks rund um die Fuji finepix  S5000



## Grolman (6. März 2004)

Ich bin absoluter Fotolaie, habe mir die S5000 zugelegt und würde gern durch Eure Tips lernen gute Fotos zu machen.


----------



## Vitalis (8. März 2004)

Tips zur digitalen Fotografie bekommst Du im Internet sehr viel. Du muß nur ein wenig Google bemühen. 

Hier ein paar Links:
http://www.agfanet.com/de/cafe/photocourse/digicourse/cont_index.php3
http://www.striewisch-fotodesign.de/lehrgang/lehrg.htm
http://www.digitalkamera.de/Tip/default-de.asp
http://www.dffe.at


----------



## Grolman (21. Mai 2004)

*fuji finepix S5000*

Besten Dank für die Links, ich suche aber direkte spezielle Anleitungen zur fuji finepix S5000, die Bedienungsanleitung ist mir nicht aussagekräftig genug! ! !


----------

